

Computer program can reconstruct long-extinct languages from modern ones - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/computer-program-roots-out-ancestors-of-modern-tongues-1.12407

======
NateDad
What, like COBOL?

~~~
cafard
You laugh. A guy two doors down is wondering why a COBOL program that used to
run just fine is now segfaulting.

